# Rescue in Riverside County



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

I am at work and trying not to get caught on the net! This little one just popped up. I tried getting through to the shelter, but I got voice mail.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11946337


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (curls123 @ Sep 19 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637602


> I am at work and trying not to get caught on the net! This little one just popped up. I tried getting through to the shelter, but I got voice mail.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11946337[/B]



Looks like they're trying to find her owner. Poor baby.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the shelter. 

I gave her our information. If they don't find the owner, and she is not
adopted, they will call me, and I'll pick her up.

Poor thing. She must be scared. I'm sure she wants to go home.

Are you wanting to adopt her? That would be great!!


----------



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637613


> I just got off the phone with the shelter.
> 
> I gave her our information. If they don't find the owner, and she is not
> adopted, they will call me, and I'll pick her up.
> ...


....I can't, we have three dogs right now and a foster skin-baby, but my co-workers have called to be put on the list if he becomes free for adoption. If they can't get to him in time, I am going to family members. So, we are on it!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (curls123 @ Sep 19 2008, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637631


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637613





> I just got off the phone with the shelter.
> 
> I gave her our information. If they don't find the owner, and she is not
> adopted, they will call me, and I'll pick her up.
> ...


....I can't, we have three dogs right now and a foster skin-baby, but my co-workers have called to be put on the list if he becomes free for adoption. If they can't get to him in time, I am going to family members. So, we are on it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oooops, I was calling the little guy a "she". Oh, well, I call Henry a "girl" all the time. lol

I'm sure he'll be adopted right away. I just hope it's to his right, forever, home.
Far too many shelter dogs turn into boomerangs.


----------



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637649


> QUOTE (curls123 @ Sep 19 2008, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637631





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637613





> I just got off the phone with the shelter.
> 
> I gave her our information. If they don't find the owner, and she is not
> adopted, they will call me, and I'll pick her up.
> ...


....I can't, we have three dogs right now and a foster skin-baby, but my co-workers have called to be put on the list if he becomes free for adoption. If they can't get to him in time, I am going to family members. So, we are on it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oooops, I was calling the little guy a "she". Oh, well, I call Henry a "girl" all the time. lol

I'm sure he'll be adopted right away. I just hope it's to his right, forever, home.
Far too many shelter dogs turn into boomerangs.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey everybody,
My co-worker and I snuck out of work today and went to visit little Master Silver. He looks like either a Maltipoo or a large Malt-tzu. He has the cutest face and black ears. He is badly matted, but looks like he will have a nice curly coat after it grows back in. He was very gentle and alert. I sat on the ground and he came right up to say hello. He snuggled in for ear scratches and let me look at his teeth. What a charmer! My co-worker put an adoption hold on him. Her family has had small dogs before including a Maltese in the family. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

